# Super Cheap Layout Blinds



## SooLayoutHunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey guys just thought I'd pass along info on a steal of a deal on Layout blinds. Was at gander mountain in lansing today and they Had Mossy oak shadow grass "X-terminator" blinds by otter outdoors for $99.99 reg.$199. they look like a finisher, FA eliminator or cabelas style blind with full frame and doors, Definately a deal at $100. If I didn't already have blinds, I'd have picked a couple up but figured I'd pass the deal on. Im pretty sure the same deal is at all the different Gander stores 
-Matt


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

Cabelas internet special on Finisher Youth blinds as well. Just ordered one for the kids for seventy some bucks. About $100 off if I recall properly.


----------



## hunter7x7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info




SooLayoutHunter said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd pass along info on a steal of a deal on Layout blinds. Was at gander mountain in lansing today and they Had Mossy oak shadow grass "X-terminator" blinds by otter outdoors for $99.99 reg.$199. they look like a finisher, FA eliminator or cabelas style blind with full frame and doors, Definately a deal at $100. If I didn't already have blinds, I'd have picked a couple up but figured I'd pass the deal on. Im pretty sure the same deal is at all the different Gander stores
> -Matt


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya gotta watch Gander...One store will have an "in store offer only" and another Gander WILL NOT. In the past I have seen full body goose decoys half off at one store and still the regular price at another. Great store, just different areas warrant sales.

Gander WILL SHIP to you also. Give that store in particular a call and see if they have any left and have 'em ship them to you.


----------

